# what do you look for on the river?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I plan on heading out tomorrow around 5pm and all day Saturday to vermillion to try my hand at bobber fishing steelhead. what do i need to look for to start fishing? current? rocks, width, etc? i don't wade so that's out. not even looking for monsters just a couple to throw back.


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

ohihunter2014 said:


> I plan on heading out tomorrow around 5pm and all day Saturday to vermillion to try my hand at bobber fishing steelhead. what do i need to look for to start fishing? current? rocks, width, etc? i don't wade so that's out. not even looking for monsters just a couple to throw back.


For the vermillion the cfs flow and turbidity chart...


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

This rain will muck up the Vermillion.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

zimmerj said:


> This rain will muck up the Vermillion.


good or bad?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Will be difficult to fish. V gets very muddy.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My favorite spots are bends in the river with tail outs , dams, waterfalls, giant boulders under bridges with deep holes where crome can hold, railroad tressels usually have good holes under them.

If its muddy fish with chartreuse. Ive had some amazing muddy water days.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I have been told to target current that is walking speed and deep pools with riffles with lots of rocks and boulders!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

With summer coming, one of the best times to scout a river you're unfamiliar with. Go when water is low and clear. You can see what kind of bottom it is, rocks, boulders and see the deep pools easier. So when the river is up flowing green you know what lies beneath.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Ooo...Love that green water


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Hate that chocolate milk


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Multiple Bobbers in trees hanging above a fishy looking hole


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Multiple Bobbers in trees hanging above a fishy looking hole


Hahhh! Seen so many


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

follow the bubbles all year except Winter. Fish the edge of strong bubble lines, these are the trout highways.

Rickerd


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^!


----------



## ironfish (Jul 31, 2010)

Why is winter not a good time to follow the bubble line?


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

water is cold, they don't move a lot, slow deep pools is your friend come winter time, once you get more experience you will know how to fish the bubble line in the winter. Learn how to fish muddy water, it will hep you out in the long run...


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes the bubbles give us on top a reference of how much oxygen and food source could be below. As water warms over 60, bubble lines become essential to all trout for higher oxygen. A heavier flow usually means more food coming down the buffet table. In cold water, below 38 degF, the trout don't need oxygen as much, but the food source may still be there. In winter the fish do not have energy to fight much current, so, look for the deep slots, or guts at the edge of a flow. Gives the fish the rest they need, protection from predators, and a possible meal passes by when they need it. The cold blooded animals have to feed more when it is warm, and much less when it is cold.
Rickerd


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

rickerd said:


> Yes the bubbles give us on top a reference of how much oxygen and food source could be below. As water warms over 60, bubble lines become essential to all trout for higher oxygen. A heavier flow usually means more food coming down the buffet table. In cold water, below 38 degF, the trout don't need oxygen as much, but the food source may still be there. In winter the fish do not have energy to fight much current, so, look for the deep slots, or guts at the edge of a flow. Gives the fish the rest they need, protection from predators, and a possible meal passes by when they need it. The cold blooded animals have to feed more when it is warm, and much less when it is cold.
> Rickerd


Good stuff!! Ray


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I will confess I learned this from a book the first time. Some Guys Catch All the Fish by Don Bryant.
Always seems to work in practice. Once you "see" the river as a series of bubble lines passing over riffles, holes, tail outs, blind casting becomes more productive and quite fun. Another thing I like to do during Winter, is go to the river when half frozen. The areas that freeze last are the highways the fish use. I make mental notes for later in season.
Rick


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

rickerd said:


> I will confess I learned this from a book the first time. Some Guys Catch All the Fish by Don Bryant.
> Always seems to work in practice. Once you "see" the river as a series of bubble lines passing over riffles, holes, tail outs, blind casting becomes more productive and quite fun. Another thing I like to do during Winter, is go to the river when half frozen. The areas that freeze last are the highways the fish use. I make mental notes for later in season.
> Rick


That's pretty cool. Haven't heard that one before. Thanks for sharing


----------

